# Oli



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi cutie pie Oli


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oli is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Stefan12 (Jul 27, 2018)

I fell in love with Oli as soon i had seen him at 1 month old, I never thought I will have a retriver again my previous died last year( a lunatic had poisoned him) but as soon I saw Oli my heart melted and I knowed this is it❤!. Oli’s father is a champion in beauty in my country?!.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww, what a sweetheart Oli is!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oli's cute.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a sweet face.


----------



## Stefan12 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oli is sad today, it’s raining the whole day, so no walking in the park!.


----------



## Jrsygrl (Aug 9, 2017)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Stefan12 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oli at 5 months old ?!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, Oli has grown into a very handsome boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Handsome, and soooo big!!!! Hi Oli!!!!!:x


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oli is such a cutie . They grow way too fast!!!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

He has got so big! I just love his ears!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oli's becoming such a handsome boy, great pictures.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oli's is a handsome boy. Welcome.


----------



## Stefan12 (Jul 27, 2018)

My golden now almost 11 months old


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's so very handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oli's a handsome boy, so grown up.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

They grow way too fast! Such a handsome boy


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Oli! What a cutie! Welcome!


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

OMG, he is so adorable. I looked at your pics of him from last year, wow has he grown up fast! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------

